# ammonia



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

i noticed my ammonia has gone up in my P tank..what causes this? is it excess food? and what could i do to lower it?

thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

How much did it go up? Was the tank cycled properly? How long have you had the fish in there? Tank specs and fish specs please.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

maknwar said:


> How much did it go up? Was the tank cycled properly? How long have you had the fish in there? Tank specs and fish specs please.


i have 3 2" red bellies. i have had them for about a week in there. the tank was cycled and right now the ammonia is a little over one. everything was fine before. but im currently cycleing a 55 gallon so they should have perfect water soon. is that ammonia okay?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

sounds like you didnt cycle the tank properly. How did you cycle the tank?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

maknwar said:


> sounds like you didnt cycle the tank properly. How did you cycle the tank?


i let the tank run for about 3 weeks tested the warter and everything seemed fine. should i be worried? i just put up my 55 gallon right now it looks great. i added some water from my 90 gallon downstairs and some water conditioner and bacteria suppliment. how long should i let it cycle before i can add my P's? there ready to bust out!


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

you better read up on fishless cycling, without a constant source of ammonia in a tank that's running no cycle will develop.

/you can let a tank run with water in it as long as you want to, but it won't start cycling until there is ammonia in the water to make the bacteria form to consume it.

you should let the new tank cycle until the cycle is done, test the water and when there is no ammonia and no nitrite and nitrates are present the cycle is developed, but you have to use a source of ammonia that is at least as much as the fish you want to put in will produce or when you add the fish it will cycle again from the extra ammonia.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

so you mean i have to have some ammonia present in the new tank in order for it to fully cycle? i have added bacteria suppliment to the water and water from my tank dowstairs. is that what you mean bye adding the ammonia? im a little confused.

thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article14.html read this.

Ammonia is a fishes waste product. Ammonia then gets turned into nitrite by bacteria, then into nitrate by bacteria. You need a source for the ammonia so that bacteria can develop and be ready for your fishes. Without the ammonia, your basically just filtering tap water.

you did not add ammonia, such as household ammonia or even goldfish, therefore no bacteria was in your filters and therefore that is why you have a high reading of ammonia in your water.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

ohh okay i see. so for my 55 i have running i should throw some goldfish in there correct?

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

geo20 said:


> ohh okay i see. so for my 55 i have running i should throw some goldfish in there correct?
> 
> thanks for all the help guys


Yes you can do that for the tank you are trying to cycle now. Thats what you should have done with the tank with the P's. Its too late now unless you have someone with a cycled tank or have one yourself. Just keep them in there, test the water every other day or every day to make sure the ammonia doesn't get too high, and when it does, do a water change. Dont over feed, and make sure every piece of uneaten food is out after 15 min. Good luck.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

maknwar said:


> ohh okay i see. so for my 55 i have running i should throw some goldfish in there correct?
> 
> thanks for all the help guys


Yes you can do that for the tank you are trying to cycle now. Thats what you should have done with the tank with the P's. Its too late now unless you have someone with a cycled tank or have one yourself. Just keep them in there, test the water every other day or every day to make sure the ammonia doesn't get too high, and when it does, do a water change. Dont over feed, and make sure every piece of uneaten food is out after 15 min. Good luck.
[/quote]

yea i always make sure the food is out and im keeping a close eye on the water. thanks alot for all the help


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

when the ammonia starts going down, your going to get a nitrite spike. Continue with the W/C like with the ammonia. Add some salt to the tank to help them with the stress and to help protect them against the nitrite. You will be halfway there when you get the nitrite spike.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

maknwar said:


> when the ammonia starts going down, your going to get a nitrite spike. Continue with the W/C like with the ammonia. Add some salt to the tank to help them with the stress and to help protect them against the nitrite. You will be halfway there when you get the nitrite spike.


how high will it go? why dous this happen? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ammonia comes from the fish. Nitrite is a by product from the ammonia. Nitrate, is a by product of nitrite. Both ammonia and nitrite are deadly to fish. not sure how high it can get before your fish kick the bucket, you might want to search this forum for those answers.


----------

